# Bow Fishing Guide



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Looking for a guide to take me and my 17 yr old son out for his birthday. We have never bow fished at all so would need equipment too. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Mark Malfa is out of Houston. http://bigfishbowfishingtexas.com/


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I think 2cools own NanuNanu is now guiding trips. Pm "SharkBait" and ask what ramps he bowfishes out of.


----------



## EdelOutdoors (Apr 18, 2016)

Just depends when you want to go and where. Jason Gibson with Bullseye Guide Service, is a bow guide up near the Fort Worth area.


----------



## jtbowfisher (Dec 12, 2008)

Matt Hendrickson Texasbowfishingtrips.com 830-998-1547. I have bowfished many tournaments, beat many of guides. If I had to pay for a guide it would be Matt.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Been a while though hasn't it JT?


----------



## Blake0311 (Jun 9, 2015)

Second Mark Malfa. He can get you on whatever you want, whether it be a huge gator gar, numbers of gar, large buffalo, you name it.


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

Www.Extremebowfishing.com I might be a little bias.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbpope (Feb 4, 2020)

*New Orleans Bow Fishing*

Check these guys out they are a lot of fun 
http://www.nola-bowfishing.com


----------



## GigUm (Jun 20, 2018)

Capt. Mark Malfa will put you on a good time. He's well known for hauling in some big fish: https://outriggeroutdoors.com/blogs...e-time-bowfishing?_pos=2&_sid=acffb164c&_ss=r


----------

